# Vikings



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Aprile 2013)

*Vikings*




La serie, ambientata in Scandinavia durante l'alto medioevo, ripropone in chiave romanzata la storia del leggendario vichingo Ragnar Lodbrok, dei suoi compagni e della sua famiglia. 

Qualcuno lo vede? 
Ho visto i primi 5 episodi e mi garba parecchio, sta ingranando sempre più, veramente bello.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Aprile 2013)

Non se la **** nessuno questa serie?

Vi metto anche la sigla di apertura che mi fa letteralmente impazzire


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION] mi hai convinto,inizierò a seguirlo.


----------



## Brontolo (14 Aprile 2013)

io la seguo. discreta, e soprattutto promettente anche in termini di durata, visto che la trasmette un'emittente meno focalizzata su un audience di massa gigantesca come invece, ad es, la hbo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Maggio 2014)

Finito di vedere la seconda stagione. Confermate le buone cose della prima! Giusto un paio di robe non mi sono garbate, ma nel complesso ottima serie.


----------



## Doctore (5 Maggio 2014)

Che bella laguerta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Settembre 2015)

Finito di vedere la terza stagione, l'assedio a parigi è stato qualcosa di EPICO. Veramente fatto da dio. Peccato non ci siano estimatori della serie sul forum


----------



## francylomba (15 Dicembre 2015)

stanis ci sono io!!
ho appena finito di recuperare le tre stagioni ( viste in 10 giorni da quanto mi sono piaciute)
serie tv a mio parere molto bella con paesaggi stupendi e attori a livello molto buono a mio parere...
ovviamente io sono una superfangirl di ragnar e di rollo , ma lagheerta è veramente una roccia!


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



la sfornafigli auslag la odio
floki deve morire pesante nella quarta stagione , ha ucciso il mio prete preferito
l'aquila di sangue a jarl borg è stata per me psicologicamente tremenda , come la crocifissione di athelstan
king ecbert è un furbone che manda il figlio in mercia per suicidarsi sperando di farsi la nuora 
rollo dopo quello che succede alla fine della 3° stagione si sta mettendo in bruttissimi guai !

l'ultima puntata la 3x10 come suspance è stata forte anche se un po me lo aspettavo quello che sarebbe successo conoscendo ragnar


----------



## Kaw (17 Dicembre 2015)

Ci sono 2 topic aperti di Vikings, si possono unire? Oppure sarebbe meglio chiudere l'altro?
Intanto:

*La quarta stagione arriverà il 18 febbraio. History Channel ha aggiunto 4 episodi all'iniziale ordine di 16, per un totale di 20 episodi.*

Trailer:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## francylomba (22 Dicembre 2015)

ah non avevo trovato l'altro topic  
mamma mia il trailer e 20 episodi ( a quanto pare 10 a febbraio e 10 in autunno)


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



floki deve morire pesante. peggio di jarl borg!


----------



## Kaw (9 Gennaio 2016)

Nuovo promo



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## francylomba (11 Gennaio 2016)

sto aspettando con ansia il 18 febbraio!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Febbraio 2016)

Domani riparte.


----------



## francylomba (19 Febbraio 2016)

4x01 vista! sono tornati i vichinghi


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntatone , mi mancava. A mio parere piu' narrativo che altro , poche battaglie  Ragnar povero si vede che sta' perdendo i pezzi gia' dalla sua corsa iniziale al portone.. 
Rollo è un testa di cavolo, non mi aspettavo nel finale che avesse ucciso tutti con l'inganno
Non presenti gli inglesi e il mio amico Ecbert 
Kalf non capisco bene a che gioco giochi con Lagherta , anche se li vedo bene insieme ..Erlendur mi chiedo cosa faccia ancora li, forse ha paura di far la fine del padre ahahha
Auzlaug: la odio sempre di piu' . Arrivista al massimo si vede che ora manco Ragnar la sopporta piu'
Floki deve morire cavolo anche se ho parecchi dubbi .. ragnar alla fine lo graziera? 

Alla prossima


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Marzo 2016)

Ieri ho visto le prime due. Come sempre stiamo su ottimi livelli, una cosa che non ho apprezzato però è stata la "narrazione spezzettata" del secondo episodio. Una narrazione stile GoT. Spero non si ripeta troppe volte, anche se dubito. Praticamente abbiamo 3 fronti aperti, se non 4. La situazione in inghilterra, la situazione di Rollo in Francia, la situazione a Kattegat e Bjorn che pare voglia intraprendere una strada tutta sua. Per quanto siano intriganti certe cose odio proprio dover guardare solo piccole parti di ogni scenario, preferisco una narrazione più lineare e "corposa".

Per il resto:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Rollo deve morire in maniera atroce, non bastava il tradimento a Ragnar per la seconda volta, addirittura stermina la sua stessa gente. Infame schifoso.

Ho goduto abbastanza quando Ragnar ha tirato una bella "sagagnata" alla moglie, non l'ho mai sopportata, soprattutto ora che desidera la morte del marito. 

Destino beffardo per Floki, che ancora non sa poi che gli è morta la figlia.

Mi incuriosisce molto la storyline di Bjorn, il suo guardare la mappa dell'Europa non credo sia casuale, potrebbe aprirsi un altro scenario per la serie oltre a quelli già citati. Sicuro tornerà più cazzuto di prima dalle lande selvaggie


----------



## francylomba (10 Marzo 2016)

Io sono contrariata sulla terza puntata


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Rollo a parigi si sta rincitrullendo ben bene , spero tiri un po fuori gli attributi 
floki cavolo salvarlo cosi no dai . ok che ha sofferto ma ragnar è stato troppo buono 
auzlaug fara' una brutta fine lo spero. bellissimo quando ragnar racconta la storia di harbard e lei ci rimane malissimo ahahh 
ecbert per quanto sia antipatico lo adoro , secondo me ne fara' delle belle sopratutto ce l'ha ancora a morte con ragnar e intanto si bomba la nuora mentre il figlia va con la merciana di kenwrith 
lagheerta mi spiace vederla poco ma spero che 1) faccia fuori kalf se è vero che lui e erlendur tramano qualcosa 2 ) e se kalf facesse questa pantomima con erlendur per farsi bello con lagherta e liberarsene? pero' non avrebbe assunto il berseker
bjorn e l'orso scena pessima con lui ubriaco che beve non si sa cosa

comunque io amo la recitazione di travis fimmel /ragnar! i movimenti un po alla jack sparrow, le facce che gli vengono sono top!
vediamo la quarta puntata come sara'


----------



## francylomba (14 Marzo 2016)

dico solo una cosa : Buon Natale!


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



puntata ancora senza battaglia ma alla prossima si fara' qualcosa.. il nuovo re bellachioma ahhah a è penoso pensa di detronizzare ragnar! si credici 
in francia si bomba di brutto ahah


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (4 Maggio 2016)

Sono arrivato alla puntata 4x08. Per ora grande delusione questa stagione. Ritmo lentissimo, trama spezzettata esageratamente. L'aumento degli episodi per ora l'ha danneggiata abbastanza. Mi auguro si ritorni sui livelli delle stagioni precedenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Maggio 2016)

Visto il finale di mid season. Finalmente una puntata come si deve! Soprattutto il finale della puntata mette una gran curiosità sul proseguo.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Bello il salto temporale coi figli di Ragnar cresciuti! Sono proprio curioso di vedere se qualcuno lo sfiderà. La cosa che più mi incuriosisce poi è la vicenda Bjorn e l'esplorazione del mediteranneo.
La parte inglese invece ha perso di mordente e onestamente non mi interessa praticamente per nulla. Hanno gestito molto male questo scenario. E' estremamente slegato dal resto, il filo conduttore è estremamente flebile...


----------



## francylomba (20 Maggio 2016)

puntata finale del mid season veramente bella! bella la scena finale di ragnar coi figli anche se alcune cose nn mi son piaciute



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



- non si dice molto della morte della figlia di bjorn , cosa è ? acqua passata ? 
non si spiega bene se lagherta è viva o no .. ma dal trailer del secondo pezzo di stagione pare sia viva e vegeta
floki ridiventato amicone di ragnar



bello il combattimento sul mare tra i due lothbrok 

aspettiamo ottobre


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Agosto 2016)

Trailer della seconda parte di stagione.


----------



## Kaw (1 Dicembre 2016)

Segnalo che è iniziata ieri la seconda parte della quarta stagione.


----------



## francylomba (19 Dicembre 2016)

Riassunto mia opinione dei primi tre episodi della 4b


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Allora Lagherta gran spaccasederi ma non si capisce bene la sua amichetta lesbo che ruolo abbia.
Floki per quanto non lo sopporti mi sta abbastanza simpatico in queste puntate...
Rollo un infamone : prima uccide i suoi compagni poi fa il vichingone con le nostalgie e fa la scenetta di thor alla moglie??? 
Ragnar tanto giu di tono , non capisco come se la svignera' da quel furbone di re ecbert ...
Ivar ne fara' vedere delle belle ma sono cosi e cosi di parere su di lui
Ubbe, Hrvistek e Sigurd ( sopratutto quest'ultimo ) non mi dicono nulla affatto!


Su forza esprimetevi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Febbraio 2017)

L'ho ripreso ora che è finito, così posso vedermi filotti di puntate senza attese.

Viste le prime 4 della seconda parte di stagione, spero che Ivar faccia secco Sigfrido, odioso. Mi chiedo come verrà gestito visto il problema enorme della disabilità che ha.

Ragnar con quella barba comunque è inguardabile, perché così lunga???


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Febbraio 2017)

Ho finito di vedere la stagione, davvero ottima nel complesso, anche se il meglio si è avuto nelle prime due stagioni devo dire.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La morte di Ragnar era scontata, mi fa piacere vedere che la serie tiene conto della storia/mitologia reale e segue un copione tutto sommato preciso. La sua morte per mano di Aelle me l'ero spoilerata ormai 2/3 anni fa, quando lessi qualcosa su wikipedia a riguardo.

Ho goduto di brutto a veder Ivar che fa secco il fratello.  Il ruolo di Rollo davvero irrilevante ormai, onestamente non ho capito il senso del suo unirsi ai vichinghi per quell'incursione. Non ha la minima logica, per fortuna è stata una piccola parentesi. Sono curioso di vedere il ruolo del figlio di Ecbert in futuro, mi piace Aethelwulf come personaggio, è l'unico che non è sopra le righe. Considerando poi che la moglie se la faceva col padre... 

Mi chiedo se vedremo i vichinghi sbarcare in Sicilia nella serie.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Ottobre 2017)

Trailer stagione 5
Prima stagione senza Ragnar


----------



## Black (11 Ottobre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Trailer stagione 5
> Prima stagione senza Ragnar



non vedo l'ora che inizi la 5° serie! mi piace troppo vikings, anche senza Ragnar sono sicuro che sarà fantastica


----------



## 7vinte (11 Ottobre 2017)

Raga ma che schifo vi vedete... 
I film che più mi sono piaciuti in vita mia: 
- il codice da Vinci 
- Angeli e demoni 
- inferno 
- ecceziunale veramente 
- Paparazzi 
- Natale a Rio 
- Natale in egitto
- Natale in India 
- Vacanze di Natale 

Le serie che seguo 
- Don Matteo 
- Un passo dal cielo 
- Provaci ancora prof 
- Un medico in famiglia 
- Fuoriclasse 
- 1992-1993 

Sono strano io o voi?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Ottobre 2017)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Raga ma che schifo vi vedete...
> I film che più mi sono piaciuti in vita mia:
> - il codice da Vinci
> - Angeli e demoni
> ...



Hai scordato il maresciallo rocca nella lista


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Febbraio 2018)

Finita la prima parte della quinta stagione di vikings. Nel complesso mi è piaciuta, anche se ci sono alcune cose totalmente no sense che hanno rovinato un po' il tutto.
Prima cosa il personaggio del vescovo guerriero, personaggio insulso, senza arte e ne parte, scelte a caso, boh...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il flirt con lagertha poi è stata l'apoteosi del trash, uno sguardo ed è subito amore, senza nessun background, no schifo immane. Ma poi lagertha che non INVECCHIA è una cosa assurda, i figli son più vecchi di lei in pratica  E' un personaggio che non ha più nulla da dire da un pezzo, sarebbe dovuta morire già nella scorsa stagione



Il viaggio di Bjorn nel mediterraneo è stato troppo sbrigativo, mi aspettavo qualcosa di decisamente meglio.

Nella seconda parte immagino che Rollo sarà protagonista.


----------



## Gas (1 Febbraio 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> non vedo l'ora che inizi la 5° serie! mi piace troppo vikings, anche senza Ragnar sono sicuro che sarà fantastica



Anche a me piace molto !


----------



## Black (2 Febbraio 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Anche a me piace molto !



la 5° serie si divide in 2 parti. Finito di vedere la prima che ti lascia però a metà della battaglia finale senza che sia concluso nulla! maledetti.... ora mi tocca aspettare mesi per sapere chi avrà la meglio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Febbraio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Trailer stagione 5
> Prima stagione senza Ragnar





Black ha scritto:


> non vedo l'ora che inizi la 5° serie! mi piace troppo vikings, anche senza Ragnar sono sicuro che sarà fantastica



Grazie per lo spoiler ragazzi... 

Comunque ho finito di vedere la terza stagione, spettacolare la puntata finale.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Dicembre 2018)

E' da qualche settimana che e' partita la seconda parte della 5 stagione. Ho visto le prime 3 puntate e per ora pochi eventi degni di nota.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E' da qualche settimana che e' partita la seconda parte della 5 stagione. Ho visto le prime 3 puntate e per ora pochi eventi degni di nota.



Devo ancora iniziare a vedere la seconda parte, comunque la sensazione che la stiano tirando troppo per le lunghe rovinando un po' tutto c'è già da un po' di tempo. Nel complesso funziona ancora, però rispetto alle prime 2/3 stagioni la qualità è minore. Robe come la love story tra quel prete guerriero e lagertha sono orripilanti e no sense. Lagertha stessa che è sempre giovane poi è imbarazzante, avrebbero dovuta farla morire e basta. Capisco che è un personaggio che piace, ma è abbastanza ridicola la cosa.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Dicembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Devo ancora iniziare a vedere la seconda parte, comunque la sensazione che la stiano tirando troppo per le lunghe rovinando un po' tutto c'è già da un po' di tempo. Nel complesso funziona ancora, però rispetto alle prime 2/3 stagioni la qualità è minore. Robe come la love story tra quel prete guerriero e lagertha sono orripilanti e no sense. Lagertha stessa che è sempre giovane poi è imbarazzante, avrebbero dovuta farla morire e basta. Capisco che è un personaggio che piace, ma è abbastanza ridicola la cosa.



Si vero, sviluppo della trama sempre piu' lento. Tra l'altro anche la storyline di Floki sta diventando sempre piu' noiosa. Spero in un miglioramento da qui alle prossime puntate.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2019)

Ho finito di recente di vedere la seconda parte della quinta stagione, una porcata indegna. Non credo andrò oltre. Come rovinare una bella serie... Almeno avessero chiuso qualcosa e avessero reso definitivo lo scontro tra fratelli. Quanto odio l'allungamento del brodo. Ormai è una telenovela

La roba su Lagertha sempre più imbarazzante tra l'altro. Che pena poi la parte su Loki, che senso ha? Tanto valeva chiudere vikings con la morte di Ragnar se dovevano fare sta schifezza.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma la ****** di Bjorn figlio di Rollo??? Telenovelas trash sudamericana style!


----------



## Black (21 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho finito di recente di vedere la seconda parte della quinta stagione, una porcata indegna. Non credo andrò oltre. Come rovinare una bella serie... Almeno avessero chiuso qualcosa e avessero reso definitivo lo scontro tra fratelli. Quanto odio l'allungamento del brodo. Ormai è una telenovela
> 
> La roba su Lagertha sempre più imbarazzante tra l'altro. Che pena poi la parte su Loki, che senso ha? Tanto valeva chiudere vikings con la morte di Ragnar se dovevano fare sta schifezza.
> 
> ...



effettivamente è stato parecchio deludente, si è salvata un pò nel finale ma alcune parti sono state veramente patetiche. Non parliamo poi della parte su Floki


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Febbraio 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho finito di recente di vedere la seconda parte della quinta stagione, una porcata indegna. Non credo andrò oltre. Come rovinare una bella serie... Almeno avessero chiuso qualcosa e avessero reso definitivo lo scontro tra fratelli. Quanto odio l'allungamento del brodo. Ormai è una telenovela
> 
> La roba su Lagertha sempre più imbarazzante tra l'altro. Che pena poi la parte su Loki, che senso ha? Tanto valeva chiudere vikings con la morte di Ragnar se dovevano fare sta schifezza.
> 
> ...





Black ha scritto:


> effettivamente è stato parecchio deludente, si è salvata un pò nel finale ma alcune parti sono state veramente patetiche. Non parliamo poi della parte su Floki



Anche a me la parte su Floki ha fatto veramente schifo, per il resto la stagione, con tutti i suoi difetti, alla fine non mi e' dispiaciuta.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Riguardo al fatto che Bjorn e' figlio di Rollo, si, se lo potevano risparmiare


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2019)

Non seguo nessuna serie televisiva perché non mi interessano ma posso testimoniare essendomi imbattuto in alcuni episodi sparsi di questa serie che mi pare ci siano parecchie "zozze da monta" che meritano di essere guardate..


----------



## Hellscream (28 Gennaio 2021)

Visto l'hype che c'era per la stagione finale ho provato a riprenderla, ero arrivato a metà della stagione 3.

Risultato, mollata a metà della stagione 5. Dopo quell'evento che voi ben saprete, diventa inguardabile, almeno per me.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Febbraio 2021)

Secondo me è una e serie TV più sopravvalutate di sempre. Oscena a mio avviso.


----------



## sampapot (8 Febbraio 2021)

con l'avanzare delle serie, è calato il mio interesse...poi senza Ragnar e Lagherta.....


----------

